# Tylan Formula



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I was looking online and found the following formula using Tylan for tear staining. I am just wondering if it makes sense to purchase the Tylan powder instead of buying the Angels Glow or Angels Eyes. I am planning to email several knowledgeable breeders to see what their opinions are.


Tylan Eye Stain Formula 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

by Hellery Spear



There are several popular recipes for making an eye wash or eye drops whose purpose is to prevent the staining around and under the eyes of white or light colored cats.

One of the most popular solutions is the Tylan Eye Stain Formula

The Ingredients

one gallon of distilled water
50 cc of Tylan 50 (tylosin) Tylan is an injectable broad spectrum antibiotic usually used for respiratory infections and bacterial diarrhea in cattle and swine 
16 ounces of Witch Hazel 
2 ounces of Boric Acid Powder 
First add the 50cc of Tylan 50 to the gallon bottle of distilled water. 

Remove one quart of the solution into a sterile container. This will be used as a daily eye drop. It must be kept refrigerated. Use an eye dropper to place one drop in each eye daily. For convenience, I usually place a small amount into an eyedropper bottle.

Take the remaining water/Tylan mixture and add the 16 ounces of Witch Hazel and the boric acid powder. Shake well. This will be used to wash the face to help remove or prevent staining. 


How to use the wash as a Cleanser

Prior to the bath, soak a makeup remover pad with the cleaner and wash the kitty's face thoroughly. Always wipe the eyes from the outer corner in towards the inner corner of the eye to prevent spreading any stain across the cat's face.

If there is staining on the the bib, chest and or front paws of the cat, clean and wet these areas also.

Let the mixture soak on the coat for about a half hour before the bath. Bath as usual. 

Care should be taken not to get the "cleansing" formula into the eyes as it can sting or irritate.

Always shake the solution well before using. 

Why Does it Work?

Veterinary eye specialists believe the cause of tear staining is actually excess tearing. When the face hair remains wet from excess tearing it becomes a breeding ground for bacteria. It is the bacterial reaction with the tears that turns them brownish-red.

An eye drop containing an antibiotic can therefore be used to eliminate the "color" of the tears that causes the staining. 

Low grade bacterial infections in the tear ducts which may also be a cause of tearing and staining will also benefit from an antibiotic.


Like many long term use of antibiotics, the bacteria may develop a resistance to that particular antibiotic, and so the eye drops may prove effective at first, then may seem to stop working, so this type of product should only be used short-term..

When using anything in your cat's eyes, care should be taken to keep everything as clean and sterile as possible. Never use the solution if it is cloudy.

Tylan can be purchased from REVIVAL or Omaha Vaccine.

***Note... Tylan comes in 2 strengths, 50 and 200. Be sure to use the 50 with the recipe as given or if you are using the 200 strength, only add 12 cc of the antibiotic.

Good Luck, and may all your kitties be presented in pristine condition in the show ring.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I haven't used Tylan for staining but the two times that Catcher was on an antibiotic for something else, the stains went away. So I do believe that there is a bacterial cause.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

This is some sort of recipe for an eye wash, I think Angel's Glow is taken orally like a supplement. I'd be interested in what the breeder's you contact think, CharmyPoo.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I saw that almost exact thing on a show cat site for tear stains. That is where I got the Tylan idea and was going to just buy the powder. The Tylan 50 is only like 8 dollars online...but that mixture and procedure seemed like more work than just sprinkling this Angel's Glow on the food. I would rather have it already dosed out for me, just to be sure.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I have used Panmycin aquadrops for Alex's tear staining. I not even gave him half the dosage I could have and it did the trick. I stoped with it last year when he was put on Prednisone because of thrombocetopenia. We could stop the prednisone in fall last year. Strangely, Alex's tear staining is very very low since. If it stays like this I won't put him back on the antibiotic.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Nachito came to our lives at 7 months, he had tearstaining and the breeder recommended Tylan. We used it for about 3 months and he is 2 years old and no trace of any tearstaining whatsoever. Worked for us


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

I haven't tried that brand, but I did try something called "eye envy" for tear stains. It works wonders! It helped me get rid of those nasty tear stains my kiddos have. I used it on them as a puppy, and it kind of just went away. They have very little to none now, and I haven't used it in months! 

They product is made from all organic products, therefore it is not harmfull to your little one. It's real easy to use, and you don't need much of it. I was skeptical at first, but you have to apply it daily for them for about a week or so to see results. It doesn't take but a few minutes. The website for that is eyeenvy.com. It'll run you about $20 give or take a little. Just buy the powder and liquid formula they have. Don't buy the large ones because the liquid one expires after 6 months. The pads they sell are not necessary. You can get the same kind at Wal-mart for 99 cents! 

I hope this was helpful. =]


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I spoke to a well known breeder and she provided the following suggestion...

"I think those products work ok ... but they are expensive in the long run. I use a pinch or slightly less than 1/16 of a tsp once a day by mouth. I would try 3 weeks on and then 1 week off .... and see how it works for you ....I use Tylan Soluable powder 100g tylosin base."

These products referred to Angels Glow and Angels Eyes.

Cindy - I use Eye Envy as well but for some reason .. it works for some of my furkids and not others


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Put the Tylan on a little peanut butter and put it in the roof of the dog's mouth. I'm told it has a bad taste. Also, put the Tylan in the refrigerator to maintain it's strength. I don't use it, as I don't have a problem with tear stains (except during teething), but I know people who do use it.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Tylan is mostly used in livestock feed and chicken feed. That's why most suppliers sell it in gallon sizes. It is an antibiotic in the "macrolide" class like erythromycin. It is not usually used as a topical, but if it works as an eye wash it would be better than giving it internally.

I've several times posted about my experience with red staining and antibiotics. I would never give an (internal) antibiotic even in small amounts over a long period or as a "preventative" on a daily basis. However I believe from my experience with Frosty over almost 14 years, that red staining is definitely related to a bacterial problem. He had some staining when teething which disappeared on it's own. The second time it appeared he was diagnosed with tonsilitis and given an antibiotic and like magic the staining also disappeared. The 3rd time he had his teeth cleaned and after the procedure he started having the worse case of staining he ever had. I tried all the stuff like distilled water, no dye in his food products, plastic bowls, etc., etc. I tried every eye and face wash I could find. I was on the MO board then and got zillions of remedies! Nothing worked. His face was red, everywhere he licked was red, (I called him the "red-footed Maltese"). I was frantic after several months of remedies. I had been told by his first vet who was an old timer, that it is a bacterial thing and that it could be in the ears, throat or elsewhere. I knew from working as a dental tech years ago that people with any kind of heart problem needed antibiotics before having their teeth cleaned because of all the bacteria that is stirred up and gets into the blood. I wondered if the bacteria from the cleaning had caused a problem. So I asked my vet to prescribe an antibiotic for Frosty for a week to 10 days. He gave us Amoxicillin. Within days you could see at the base of the hair where it was growing out white!

After that I asked for a dose of Amoxicillin before teeth cleaning for him. He needs it anyway because of a bad heart murmur. It's been years since the last red staining.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'd use 1/16 tsp once daily hidden in some food. Personally, I wouldn't use antibiotics long term.


----------



## wildaboutmickey (Oct 17, 2005)

*Boric Acid?* Where do I find it? I've checked all my local drugstores...and no one carries it.









Thanks, 
Michelle


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I couldn't find it too but my mentor gave me a big bottle


----------



## wildaboutmickey (Oct 17, 2005)

> Is this what you're looking for?
> 
> http://store.darisimall.com/699173.html
> 
> ...


Thank you. I just ordered it!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I use 1/4 of tsp of tylan powder mixed into 2 quarts of filtered water and give them that as their drinking water. It takes them 4 to 5 days to finish it. I do 3 weeks on 1 week off. Its working great.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

A bit more natural = 1 tea spoon lemon juice + 1 teaspoon baking soda, brush on ten minutes, rince and back to white. Cost: about a dollar and ingredients will last

Changing the acid level in their system, either a teaspoon vinegar in their water or half a tums

I think those remedies are much healthier, but I just don't like chemicals.

Max doesn't have a big issues with tears just yet, though.


----------

